

 Living like it's 2050: Transition Farm in North Carolina - sleepingbot
http://faircompanies.com/videos/view/living-like-its-2050-transition-farm-in-north-carolina/

======
SlowOnTheUptake
At the beginning of the clip, they mention that this farm is situated on 350
acres of land but I didn't hear how many people they expected to sustain with
that. Will it all be self contained? Also, how many people outside of this
pre-industrial society are required to supply solar panels, wind generators,
tools and other materials necessary to keep this kind of facility going and
where would they live?

~~~
kirstendirksen
My impression from doing the story is that they want to use the farm for
experiments in living. Trying out solar, wind, raising animals, growing with
intensive raised beds, etc. But I don't think they expect to be completely
self-sufficient, in the short-term anyway. I think they're fairly realistic
that their entire community isn't set up that way at this point (good points
about what it takes to supply solar, wind, etc). Tim, the farm's owner, is
also trying experiments in more sustainable city living (for more, I did a
video on his small town green highrise going up in Chapel Hill, NC
[http://faircompanies.com/videos/view/a-small-town-green-
high...](http://faircompanies.com/videos/view/a-small-town-green-high-rise/)

